# Virgin Territory



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi all! Might as well kick off this forum seeing as I find myself the first one in here  
As this area covers Loaches and that's my primary area of interest after years of keeping just about anything and everything.....too many fish, too little time ....I thought I would just say "Hi" and if anyone has Loach problems I'll pop in from time to time and see if I can help out.

I was referred here by Harold at The Menagerie who's probably told everyone who subscribes to The Menagerie's newsletter to come here so he can win his own prize 

Thanks to Harold, I'm now experimenting with trying to get these to breed.....









_Sewellia lineolata_...this one's a male......oh, I also take the odd photo or three 

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh I have seen those from time to time and always wanted some! Are those hillstream loaches?? 

Welcome to the site!!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

hey martin! welcome to the forum.

Have you been able to bread loaches at all? I'd love to know more about it, as I have heard its very very difficult.

Thats a pretty awesome loach you have there, never knew they came sucker mouth style.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, _Sewellia_ are a Hillstream Loach from Vietnam. I've been keeping Hillstreams since 1999 and have bred a couple of species. If you search Hillstream Loach on the Internet you'll usually find links to my articles on their care.

http://www.loaches.com/hillstream_intro.html

Martin.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Actually....holocron....I see you're an administrator. I'm having a problem with my view of this site. The page is offset so I'm missing a bit of the either the right side or the left at various times, and my computer will not let me pan across to it. Another thing is the up/down scroll will not work either (on the side), but I can scroll using the wheel on my mouse. Any ideas?

Martin.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice ones Martin!! and welcome!!

We have some of the other species in the rivers in these areas.. mostly from the subfamily..Gastromyzon


----------

